# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK حصري :  طريقة تفليش جهاز نوكيا x2-02 على التورنادو رغم انه غير مدعوم حتى الساعة.

## bodr41

*جهاز نوكيا x2-02 مع انه غير مدعوم حتى الساعة على بوكس التورنادو الا اننا توصلنا الى تفليشه بطريقة ناجحة .*  *نقوم بختيار فئة  DCT4*  *نختار كابل Usb*    *ثم نختار موديل c2-02 ونقوم بتسطيب ملافات الفلاشة الخاصة به
بعد ذلك نقوم بنسخ ملفات فلاشة RM-694 لجهاز**x2-02 ونضعها داخل المجلد الخاص بجهاز* *C2-02 وهومجلد RM-693 وبعدها نقوم بختيار ملفات الفلاشة الخاصة بهاتف x2-02 ونضغط ويرت فلاش ومبروك عليك*  *لتحميل الفلاشة اخر اصدار (694-x2-02* (RM 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        _BODR41_

----------


## yassin55

الله عليك حبيبى ملك الحصريات
 واحلى تقيم  + + +

----------


## mohamed73

الله يعطيك الصحة خويا

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك اخي على الحصريات*

----------


## محمد السيد

الله ينور عليك يابوب

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

فكرة مجنونة .. أحييك اخى .. تسلم اماملك +++ مع خالص أحترامى

----------


## salinas

*شكرا لك اخي*

----------


## kamalovic78

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## سامح كساب

بارك الله فيك

----------


## كلاى بيزنس

الف الف شكر

----------


## hacenefad

ششكرا مجهود اكتر من رائع

----------


## rafanachi

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## younets

شكرا أخي الكريم

----------


## kinto2011

بارك الله اخي الكريم

----------


## sasayem

الله عليك 
وربناء يزيدك كمان وكمان

----------


## bibars

ما شاء الله

----------


## hadi2000

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## mctoolbox

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## ابومازن فون

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## djoma

,achkour a9i

----------


## 1lotfi

baraka lah fik

----------


## modo

الله يعطيك الصحة

----------


## سماره مدلول

شكرا كثيرا حبي

----------


## mouhsinooo

*شكرا لك اخي*

----------


## aloush

شكرا لك ولكن هل يفك رمز القفل

----------


## king of royal

الله عليك حبيبى ملك الحصريات
واحلى تقيم

----------


## abdjamel

يعطيك الصحة اخي على الموضوع

----------

